# Trailer Paint Recommendations



## Cloud9 (23 April 2010)

Hi all - I bought a Rice Beaufort Double horse trailer - good buy - great condition, new floor but needs tlc on its exterior however its is not terrible by any means - what paint can you recommend - want to paint the whole lot so assume is all needs sanding beforehand too - any tips and what paint is best.


----------



## scrat (24 April 2010)

I have just used Rustoleum Combicolour paint for our Rice. It is apparently better than Hammerite and available in loads of colours. I don't know where you are but we got ours from Brewers (paint specialists) and they had a whole colour chart that you could order specially mixed colours from. We sanded down the paint already on the trailer and it covers well and is looking quite smart. The cost was about £40 for 2.5 litres and we have just got a second tin to finish off but probably won't need it all. Hope that helps.


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (25 April 2010)

My dad painted my old rice trailer in trafalger blue quick drying gloss paint from focus! he done it by hand with a piant brush and a roller! me and my mum thought he was joking but no he done it and everyone at the yard was suprised how well it turned out. since then he has painted a couple of old land rovers that just got used off road the same and it does make a good job of it. I know it sounds mad but if your on a budget it gets the job done!


----------



## Patches (25 April 2010)

I used to own one of the old wooden sided Ifor Williams trailers.

I had mine "vinyl wrapped" with car grade vinyl. In the four years I owned it after it was done it never lifted or lost it's "just done" look. I sold it to a family in the PC and another 12 months later it still looks as good. I kept it under cover but I'm not sure if they do. 

Paint flakes off and needs re-doing which is ultimately a pain in the behind.

Here's a picture of my trailer after it was wrapped. 











If you're not familiar with vinyl wrapping it's what they do the Sky TV vans to give them their designs.


----------

